# Probleme mit Onboard-Soundkarte Asus K8N



## Kreuzkauz (7. Juli 2008)

Hallo!

Ich habe ein *Asus K8N *Motherboard mit Onboard-Soundkarte. Meine CPU ist ein AMD Athlon 64. Betriebssystem ist Windows XP SP2. Auf openSuSE 10.3 ging die Karte auch nicht.

Laut der Software Everest, ist als Soundkarte eine *Realtek ALC850@nVIDIA nForce3 250 (CK8S)* onboard.

Ich habe mir schon mehere Treiber von Realtek, nVIDIA oder Audiocodecs wie z.B. AC97 ausprobiert. Die Sondkarte wird erkannt, es kommt aber kein Ton aus den Lautsprechern (der Lautsprecher an sich ist in Ordnung). Im Internet wird dieses Problem öfter angesprochen. Aber ich habe noch keine passende Lösung gefunden.

Ich habe jetzt eine Soundkarte von GENIUS eingebaut. Der Ton ist Super, aber der Gameport- / MIDI-Port kann nicht eingericht werden. Im Windows Geräte-Manager wird ein Ausrufungszeichen angezeigt und unter Ressourcen steht *E/A-Bereich 0201 - 0201 ist nicht verfügbar*. Ich kann auch keine manuellen  Änderungen vornehmen!

Hat jemand einen Tipp, wie ich die Onboard-Soundkarte zum laufen bekomme? Oder wie ich den Gameport von der GENIUS-Soundkarte einrichten kann?


Gruß

Thomas


----------



## ink (7. Juli 2008)

Moin
Bei Onboard-Komponenten hast du die Möglichkeit
diese im Bios an bzw aus zustellen.
Hast du da mal geschaut?
Es kann sein dass er Bereich von der Onboard-Karte blockiert wird.
Schlagt mich wenn ich was Falsches sage ^^

mfg


----------



## Kreuzkauz (7. Juli 2008)

Hallo!

Ich schlage Dich nicht!

Im BIOS lassen sich das Sound Interface (Soundkarte), der Gameport und der MIDI-Port einzeln an - und ausschalten. Das beseitigt aber nicht die Fehlermeldung beim Gameport der GENIUS-Soundkarte.

Thomas


----------



## sight011 (7. Juli 2008)

Also ich hatte ein sehr sehr entfernt ähnliches Problem habe meinen Rechner einmal platt gemacht und nach dem formatieren wieder alles neu raufgespielt!!

Jetzt geht alles  *freu* *freu*


----------



## chmee (8. Juli 2008)

Realtek ALC850 ist doch ne 5.1 oder sogar 7.1 Soundkarte. Ist der UAA-Patch schon drauf ?
Hmm, wie es scheint, schon, sonst würde das System die Soundkarte nicht installieren.
http://www.planet3dnow.de/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=271035

Übrigens hat sich das Problem bei einer anderen Onboard-Karte gelöst, als ich die neuesten Treiber genommen habe.
http://www.realtek.com.tw/downloads...=24&Level=4&Conn=3&DownTypeID=3&GetDown=false

mfg chmee


----------

